# Photos of Williamsburg and Brooklyn, New York



## editor (Feb 16, 2012)

Some more pics have been posted from my NY travels. It's been over a year since I was around this part of Brooklyn, and I imagine that there's going to be upmarket new developments everywhere.


















http://www.urban75.org/blog/a-winters-walk-around-williamsburg-and-brooklyn-new-york/


----------



## davesgcr (Feb 17, 2012)

Inevitable I suppose - nice shots ! (any more on the subway please ?)


----------



## Urban-Guerrilla (Feb 17, 2012)

BillyBurg, nice


----------



## Rainingstairs (Oct 13, 2012)

Prospect Park, Brookyln. prettttty sick graffiti


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm hoping to pay another visit to NY soon, but my friends over there say that Williamsburg has been yuppified out of all existence these days.


----------



## petee (Oct 22, 2012)

long island city is going that way too


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2012)

petee said:


> long island city is going that way too


It's been horrible watching Brixton follow a very similar pattern of gentrification as Williamsburg, with Peckham looking like the next Greenpoint. 

Has there been much change at Red Hook? I'm thinking that it must be far enough out of town to keep away the yuppies for at least another couple of years.


----------



## petee (Oct 23, 2012)

editor said:


> Has there been much change at Red Hook?


more slowly but yes
http://www.nypost.com/p/news/busine...tial/bet_it_all_on_red_LM4LM0gd7cnnPQM5k9XS2L
much of it is still zoned industrial, a concrete plant opened there 2 years ago. imho it won't go all billsburg very soon.
bloomberg has big plans for the waterfront tho':
http://www.nypost.com/p/news/local/brooklyn/upgrade_due_on_the_waterfront_pTSrNq0jIJDstfsJ20YPqJ


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2012)

Sure sounds like something's afoot at Red Hook:


> he Port Authority’s ouster of the company that had operated the piers since 1994 will boost a city scheme to transform the waterfront immortalized by Marlon Brando into a tourist destination, sources told The Post.
> 
> Hotels and condos may be back on deck since the PA, citing “financial difficulties,” finalized a Sept. 26 lease buyout of American Stevedoring International.
> 
> ...


Are those fuckers at Ikea still charging $5 for the ferry?


----------



## editor (Jan 30, 2014)

Some recent photos. 
















More: http://www.urban75.org/blog/williamsburg-brooklyn-gentrification-street-scenes-and-dustbin-lids/


----------



## D (Feb 9, 2014)

Red Hook will never go the way of Wburg unless some radical subway restructuring happens.


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2014)

D said:


> Red Hook will never go the way of Wburg unless some radical subway restructuring happens.


Saved by its terrible public transport!

I like Red Hook.


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2014)

Some more photos taken by bridge: 
















http://www.urban75.org/blog/below-williamsburg-bridge-brooklyn-new-york-22-photos/


----------

